# Cab air conditioning - Fiat 2.8 - 2006



## gralloy (Sep 26, 2007)

I own a 2006 model Rapido 7087F based on a Fiat 2.8 chassis with cab aircon. It has been back to Fiat for repair due to it not working (took a month when the heater unit was replaced and system re-charged) but it still doesn't work effectively.

Has anyone else had a similar problem?

Does this system normally work effectively can anyone tell me or is it inadequate for motorhomes?


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*air con*

Greetings,

We have cab air in our Hymer C644 on a base 2006 Fiat 2.8 JTD and have found so far the air con to be working superbly!

The heater seems ineffective on the passenger side (RHD) but this appears to be a problem on these types of vans, we bought a 12volt ceramic heater which helps a little.


----------



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

*Cab Aircon*

Hi Gralloy

We have a 2006 Rapido 7087F based on a 2.8JTD and the aircon worked ok but when switched off condensed back into water which leaked into the passenger footwell. Has been repaired once but is now leaking again. Apparently a known problem because the heater box has not been sealed properly. Repaired by Platts now booked into Brownhills for a week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Yup, I've got a Hymer 644 on a 2.8Jtd base & the AC works very well. It's certainly stronger than the AC in Mrs Davesports Alhambra & my old V70.

D.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fiat*

Hello there,

The Fiat systems as far as I am aware work fine.

If you have had the system charged it could be that the system has been under or overcharged as the differential is fairly low on these systems.

When I say differential, as an example if the system charge is 750 Gramms or .75 of a kG. Then the differential (allowable over or under charge) can be as little as +/-25 gramms. In order for the system to operate effeciently.

Undercharging will result in system short cycling and poor performance.

Overcharging results in a higher evaporation temperature and in-turn leads to higher Air Off temperature (warmer air coeming through the vents).

The problem with LARGER garages is that they have poorly trained staff (Who in fairness have a lot of tecnology to absorb (they are after all Motor Technicians Not RAC engineers (refrigeration and air conditioning engineers))). Smaller garages my use third party companies, again with poor automotive A/C experience.

A few things.......

* When Idling at very high ambient temperatures (hot and sunny weather) does an electric fan kick in in front of the radiator and condenser?
* Do you have a digital Thermometer with probe? If so put the probe in one of the main face vents and let me have the temperature reading in degrees c after running the a/c and engine at idle for 10 mins.
* In high humidity, are you getting drips of water under the motorhome after running the a/c for a lengthy journey?
*Check under the bonnet for a sticker (often yellow) with the refrigerant charge rating. Let me know wht it is and if a differnential +/- figure is stated.

Send any response public in order for the post to be useful to other members.

Trev


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

*air con fault*

when you say radiator behind dashboard i assume you mean evaporator was fitted,when first picked up was the aircon working ok,In my experience i owned a previous co that was a aircon specialist for 25 years,it is very rare for the evaporator to be faulty,99% of the time the leak in the system was due to the condenser or hose assy rubbing.
Do you know if they nitrogen tested the system and injected the system after recharging with ultra violet dye,if they did they can check with a uv light and look for any leaks,what you need to do is take back and if the engineer is any good when he connects his manifold gauges he should be able to diagnose fault by looking at the manifold pressures.It also could be faulty expansion valve or orifice tube if fitted.
I suspect you still have a leak in system and it has not been repaired correctly
Regards
Alex


----------



## gralloy (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Fiat*

Many thanks for your suggestions. First time I've used the Forum and most impressed with the speed of response. Still feeling my way around the web site. Vehicle taken back to a Fiat dealership today and showed the mechanic your suggestions. Will let you know what happens.

The Fiat systems as far as I am aware work fine.

If you have had the system charged it could be that the system has been under or overcharged as the differential is fairly low on these systems.

When I say differential, as an example if the system charge is 750 Gramms or .75 of a kG. Then the differential (allowable over or under charge) can be as little as +/-25 gramms. In order for the system to operate effeciently.

Undercharging will result in system short cycling and poor performance.

Overcharging results in a higher evaporation temperature and in-turn leads to higher Air Off temperature (warmer air coeming through the vents).

The problem with LARGER garages is that they have poorly trained staff (Who in fairness have a lot of tecnology to absorb (they are after all Motor Technicians Not RAC engineers (refrigeration and Air Conditioning engineers))). Smaller garages my use third party companies, again with poor automotive A/C experience.

A few things.......

* When Idling at very high ambient temperatures (hot and sunny weather) does an electric fan kick in in front of the radiator and condenser?
* Do you have a digital Thermometer with probe? If so put the probe in one of the main face vents and let me have the temperature reading in degrees c after running the a/c and engine at idle for 10 mins.
* In high humidity, are you getting drips of water under the motorhome after running the a/c for a lengthy journey?
*Check under the bonnet for a sticker (often yellow) with the refrigerant charge rating. Let me know wht it is and if a differnential +/- figure is stated.

Send any response public in order for the post to be useful to other members.

Trev[/quote]


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: air con fault*



boosters said:


> when you say radiator behind dashboard i assume you mean evaporator was fitted,when first picked up was the aircon working ok,In my experience i owned a previous co that was a aircon specialist for 25 years,it is very rare for the evaporator to be faulty,99% of the time the leak in the system was due to the condenser or hose assy rubbing.
> Do you know if they nitrogen tested the system and injected the system after recharging with ultra violet dye,if they did they can check with a uv light and look for any leaks,what you need to do is take back and if the engineer is any good when he connects his manifold gauges he should be able to diagnose fault by looking at the manifold pressures.It also could be faulty expansion valve or orifice tube if fitted.
> I suspect you still have a leak in system and it has not been repaired correctly
> Regards
> Alex


Never Assume Anything!

NO I did not mean the evaporator, I meant exactly what I said.

"THE CONDENSER"

Moreover, I never mentioned anything behind a dashboard! Did anyone else at any point?

Trev.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Well done Trev - you just p*ssed him right off

Why can't you experienced guys cut the newbies some slack?

If he annoys you - just don't post

Dave


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

*Fiat Aircon*



> Never Assume Anything!
> 
> NO I did not mean the evaporator, I meant exactly what I said.
> 
> ...


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

You get a very informative and helpfull response and then someone sticks his oar in and tries to be clever.
It happened to me once and the person who contradicted me said he'd read it on the internet and didn't have a clue, I dont bother anymore and a lot of others don't either this is why this forum is going downhill.

Loddy


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Gentlemen Please!!!!

It would be nice if you (no doubt well qualified and competent) professionals would concentrate on helping our member gralloy rather than arguing amongst yourselves. Now please kiss and make up. :wink: 

It would also be helpful if members not directly involved would leave the children to throw their own toys about rather than deliberately stir up trouble.

Now please behave or I'll have to tell the teacher. :roll:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

As a automotive air/con engineer I read the post with interest, which then makes me involved dos'nt it ?
I make a comment and then told to keep my nose out

Down hill as I said

Loddy


----------



## gralloy (Sep 26, 2007)

*Air Con on a 2.8 2006 Fiat.*

Thanks to everyone who has responded, your advice appreciated.

Vehicle returned to a Fiat dealer who has managed to get the airconditioning working fine now. I was told that the machine that they used last time, (7 weeks ago) was faulty and that the refigerant line had a leak! You can tell I'm not a techie.

Problem now is that after driving 10 miles yesterday with the aircon switched on, this morning I found the passenger footwell soaked. Water seems to be coming from a 'box' by the left hand side of the footwell air outlet.

See from the posts that someone else had a problem with water leaking into the passenger footwell after the aircon had been used and when it was switched off. Was told it was a known problem and was due to the heater box not being sealed properly.

Back to Fiat on Monday. Anyone else familiar with this problem?

Regards

Gralloy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

There should be a drain on the heater box and it may be blocked, leaves are the usual culprit

Loddy


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Gentlemen Please!!!!
> 
> It would be nice if you (no doubt well qualified and competent) professionals would concentrate on helping our member gralloy rather than arguing amongst yourselves.


Well said Gaspode,I my self as a newbie have been put off posting at times with fear of being shot down in flames.


----------

